# What breed do you think she is mixed with...Blue Heeler and??



## flankitty (Aug 13, 2012)

This is my rescue, Lucy. She is a blue heeler mix. Any ideas what she's mixed with??


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love heeler mixes! I have one and she is an unbelievably amazing dog. Are you sure she's a mix? She looks pretty legit to me! Do you have any pictures of her standing up? 

She's beautiful what ever she is anyways!


----------



## flankitty (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is one of her standing. She does look a lot like a full blue heeler..but she is smaller and her tail isn't as bushy. She's also not as active as everyone keeps telling me she should be...;-) She's the best though!


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok took me a while to find this one. Here's a thread that was started a while back I wanted to show you. When I saw it it gave me a start because the dog in this pic looks exactly like mine in build, meaning she's smaller with a tucked in waist, not stocky like normal heelers. Just to show the different types of heelers out there!!

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/114021-ever-seen-stumpy-tail.html


----------

